# XC Phase



## blackhatboojum (Aug 6, 2021)

Pretty happy with this build outside of the exterior.  Not my best work paint wise and I shouldn’t have added the black line around the edge.  The sound of this baby more than makes up for it though.  I probably paid way too much money for a matched quad of 2n5952’s but, man does it sound sweet and lush.  

Word of caution to anyone out there who’s building or getting ready to build one of these with 2n5952 jfet’s…. The silkscreen on the pcb shows the wrong orientation.  I made @PedalPCB aware in the build doc thread, and corrections are in the works.


----------



## fig (Aug 6, 2021)

Aww man, I wish I knew you needed matched FETs. 
Very clean build!


----------



## blackhatboojum (Aug 6, 2021)

fig said:


> Aww man, I wish I knew you needed matched FETs.
> Very clean build!


Thanks!  I had purchased those jfets well before I got really active on the forum anyway.  Plus, I’m stubborn as hell and don’t like to ask for help until I desperately need it 😜.


----------



## andare (Aug 9, 2021)

Clean as a whistle. Great job!


----------



## blackhatboojum (Aug 9, 2021)

andare said:


> Clean as a whistle. Great job!


Thanks!


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Aug 9, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## blackhatboojum (Aug 9, 2021)

SillyOctpuss said:


> Very nice


Thanks!


----------



## Shaggyvs (Aug 9, 2021)

Amazingly clean build. Excellent work!


----------



## Bricksnbeatles (Aug 9, 2021)

That looks great!
Can’t wait to build mine! It’s gonna be a pretty crazy one since I have a lot of mods planned for it


----------



## blackhatboojum (Aug 9, 2021)

Shaggyvs said:


> Amazingly clean build. Excellent work!


Thank you!


----------



## blackhatboojum (Aug 9, 2021)

Bricksnbeatles said:


> That looks great!
> Can’t wait to build mine! It’s gonna be a pretty crazy one since I have a lot of mods planned for it


Thanks!  I can’t wait to see it.


----------



## cooder (Aug 9, 2021)

Sweeeet build, thanks for the heads up with trannie orientation!


----------



## blackhatboojum (Aug 9, 2021)

cooder said:


> Sweeeet build, thanks for the heads up with trannie orientation!


Thanks and you’re welcome.  @PedalPCB made the appropriate notes in the build docs as well.


----------

